# Edmunds first drive of the M5



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

:repost: ?

http://www.edmunds.com/reviews/road...e.html?tid=edmunds.h..wkedmunds.firstdrive.1g


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Great article! Who would have suspected Edmunds could provide good content?


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

:bigpimp:  :thumbup: :wow: :bang: :supdude: :typing: :freakdanc :yummy: :yummy: 

something like that, yeah.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Car manufacturers have already slid the car model year as far as 9 months ahead of the calendar year... but c'mon, isn't obvious that the new M5 should debut as a 200*5*??


----------

